# Best cordless combo pack



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Dewalt


----------



## ND80 (Apr 12, 2012)

The contractor I work for runs Makita. After using them for about 4 months I went out and bought the drill and impact set and love them. 

I have also heard a lot of good things about the Milwaukee M12 and M18 lines.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Black and Decker, rebranded as Dewalt.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Every one has there own brand loyalty. I personally get what ever is cheap and has a great in store warranty


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

rlc3854 said:


> Black and Decker, rebranded as Dewalt.


 
Dewalt has really went down in the last few years


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I was just sitting here thinking about this earlier.

My Dewalt needs a new chuck and the batteries don't hold a good charge anymore. I need a good combo set for my construction truck.
I hear good things about Makita, but they are kind of hard to find around here. At least the blue professional tools anyway.

I was leaning toward the M18 fuel, but I keep hearing horror stories. 

I rock the M12 in my service van and have had no problems.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

drspec said:


> I was just sitting here thinking about this earlier.
> 
> My Dewalt needs a new chuck and the batteries don't hold a good charge anymore. I need a good combo set for my construction truck.
> I hear good things about Makita, but they are kind of hard to find around here. At least the blue professional tools anyway.
> ...


Tell me your horror stories. I've had M18 since they first came out. I've got the regular impact, the Fuel impact, the angle grinder, the metal circular saw, a regular drill and a hammer drill, the LED flashlight, the Fuel 3/8"drive impact, and the 3/8" angle drill. All are still running. The only trouble I had was with the original impact and they replace the parts under warranty. Now that I've got the Fuel impact, I hardly ever use the old one. I've never had a M18 Lithium battery go bad.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I think they're all the same.. basically.

The problem with Dewalt and Makita is they have el-cheapo home owner models which are crap. I don't know of Milwaukee having that, but I wouldn't be surprised if they did.

I owned Makita LXT and loved it. I now own Milwaukee m12 and love it. I have never owned Dewalt and I hate them! lol


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We rock the LXT Makita stuff. I like it, takes a beating. I don't do combo kits though, we buy drill kits then get bare tool everything else and buy batts as needed.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

see ( my trusty drill finally died)


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

papaotis said:


> see ( my trusty drill finally died)


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/my-trusty-drill-finally-died-57603/


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

I've personally used and owned Bosch, porter cable, dewalt and currently the Makita LXT line. The Makita is by far the best. Hands down. My company has just purchased a bunch of Milwaukee tools, my boss hasn't been impressed, says the drills do not hold up as well as he thought they would.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I have used Dewalt, Makita, Ridgid, and Milwaukee cordless stuff, and prefer the Milwaukee m18 Fuel. They really stepped it up with the fuel line, and between the brands listed above it has no peer.


----------



## Lighting Bolt (Dec 2, 2011)

Every company makes the "pro/homeowner" stuff. A better drill is going to have a higher price. Find out which one has the most features/power/highest price (Individual Drill) to find the pro stuff. Example:

MIlwaukee 2611 - Pro - Amazon $398
Milwaukee 2602 - Homeowner Amazon $269

For the other things in kits, saws, impact drivers, etc... if you can't find different models at different values, there are not pro/homeowner, just one unit. Good example would be a Sawzall or Circular saw. there are no pro or homeowner models, just one model.


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

Got 4 makita combo sets here (LXT). 2 drill/driver combo kits and 2 drill/driver/sawzall/circ saw kits. Each kit came with 2 batteries. We've had 3 batteries go bad already. Not impressed. I have my personal Milwawkee Fuel now for about a year and they are awesome! Drives way faster than the Makita.


----------

